# External lights help



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

I have an Auto-trail tracker (2008) and for some strange reason decided to test the lights etc. All of them work, side, beam, dip rear, fog, brakes etc

BUT the two little lights on the roof at the front don't?!x?x! should they work off the main light control stick thingy (it should be obvious by now that i dont do technical) i have checked all the fuses in the dashboard all sound

is there a hidden switch, are they just for show?

help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Keith the upper front marker lights are fed from the EM50 unit behind the drivers seat. 
Fuse number 2 7.5A this is triggered when the side lights are put on, but because all of the lighting is sensed by the cab this has to be supplied separately.

I have attached the EM50 info to assist you. Please advise if you need any further assistance?

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EM50_Tech_Data.pdf

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI Ian

thanks for the information, yes i have found that fuse box and i have had the f2 fuse out and it looks ok etc but lights still dont work.


kindest regards

keith


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi again Keith, if you are feeling brave, then the cable colour for the marker light output from the fusebox is Yellow with a Black stripe. If you have a multimeter or a test lamp then if you try this wire as it comes out of pin 11 of the back of the fusebox?

The other point is? is everything else working ie step retracting etc (red LED showing on the EM50?)

The yellow/Black wire leaves the EM50 and routes to the roof near the PSU in the top locker, so if you have a supply leaving the EM50 the next place to try is the connectors in the locker?

If you do not have a supply leaving the EM50 we will need to check if the signal is getting to the EM50 fro the cab?

Regards

Ian S


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

all sound good advice but i dont have a test meter etc, will have to get one etc then try it, does sound dead technical as i cant see any wires coming out of the back of the fuse box, cant see any wires at all, and yes the step is working, the red light is on in the box etc

keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

just thought where is pin 11 as i thought it was f2???


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry Keith pin 11 is on the back of the EM50 unit, so you have to unscrew the unit from the floor, this will give you access to the connectors.
If you would like I can ask one or our technical people to give you a call on Monday morning? if you send me your contact details via a PM.

Again if you are getting someone else to look at it then please feel free to give the technical people a call 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

cheers Ian for that but i am at work during the day etc, have looked into buying a test meter thingy

keith


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

28 Position Digital Multi-meter. 701/5603
£24.89

is this one ok for what i want it for from argos

keith


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

you mention that the rest of the lights are working, is this including the rest of the side markers? I'm unfamiliar with the sargent system but are the front lights on a separate circuit/fuse from the rest of the lights - ian?

If you've not needed a meter by now there's not much point in spending much money on one for this occasion this will do what you need!

Maplin website


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

yes all the other lights work, and everything else electrical works, awning light, step, interior lights

keith


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

If the lights are set in GRP, there is a good chance that the fault is a poor earth connection, or maybe rusty connections to the bulb. Have you opened up the lights and checked the connections inside?


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

yes i have opened them up etc and they both seem ok and the bulbs dont look as if they have blown

keith


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Keith, am I right in thinking that the rear upper marker lights work but it is just the front ones? 

This is because as DiscoDave has said these are on a separate supply not through the Fiat system, this due to the additional load on the current monitoring circuit on the cab.

If that is the case then the first place to check is on the back of the EM50 as mentioned yesterday, but also in the bottom of the PSU locker. There under the base of the locker you will find a number (3 off) of connectors for the roof lighting circuits one of the 9 way connectors contains the Yellow/Black wire (positive) and the Black wire (negative) if you can establish these are connected and that the voltage is reaching these them?? with your new tester? again as DiscoDave has said this does not have to be anything flash (pardon the pun) but really basic will fine even a simple 12v bulb on two wires will work.

I hope this helps but pleas let me know how you get on?

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi Ian

i am not going to admit that i had even noticed that there were rear markers and yes the rear markers work, and as for under the base of the psu locker there is nothing, not even sure i understand what u r on about re wiring. have looked under the psu (had to remove a shelf) and there is no 3 off connectors just one with 6 wires going in it!!!!!!!! and about 15 metres of other cabling which trust me i have left well alone

i knew a tent would be easier to run!

keith


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Keith, I am not sure where you are based? but we are in Beverley in East Yorkshire, If you would be able to get up here I will ask one of our technical people to have a look at the problem? Please advise if this would help, this would be FOC.

Alternatively if you want to take the motorhome to your dealership we can help them diagnose and rectify the problem? 

Best regards

Ian S


----------

